
Cheese Makers Keeping Monterey Jack’s Local Legend Alive - brudgers
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/where-is-monterey-jack-from
======
ricc
Blessed are the cheese makers!

------
darkwater
Not a native english speaker here: what does "jack" mean in this context?

~~~
mikekchar
There are 3 contexts: the name of a cheese similar to cheddar (but made with a
washed curd), the name of a device that you use to lift your car, the surname
of someone associated with it. In the second case, you can imagine pressing
the cheese using the "jack".

~~~
koolba
“Jack” is also used to refer to the female end of a wire connector, e.g. audio
jack.

~~~
fyp
If you include slang usages there's also jack off (jerk off), car got jacked
(hijacked), he got jacked (muscular), doesn't know jack (jack shit), jack in
(term from megaman battle network)

~~~
germinalphrase
also a wooden assistant for removing one’s boots (aka boot jack)

~~~
akovaski
also a playing card, or a small metallic object with tetrahedrally oriented
spikes used in the game Jacks
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/jack#English](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/jack#English)

~~~
chrisdhoover
Jacks and jennies, male and female asses, jack leg, a bad tradesman, jacks a
pointless kids game, jimmy jack, fiddle fart, ball the jack, go flat out

------
maxerickson
Does anyone know what the hell happened to Monterey Jack a couple years ago?

It went from very available to much less available, and I've never figured out
why.

~~~
crazygringo
Funny, I noticed the same thing a couple years ago. (I'm in NYC.)

 _Except_ it hasn't exactly disappeared -- it's simply been replaced by Pepper
Jack on all my local grocery shelves, which is of course Monterey Jack with
added jalapeños, and is _always_ in stock and lots of it. (Only very rarely do
I see pure Monterey anymore.)

I'm guessing since really the only thing people use Monterey Jack for is
melting in/on Mexican food, or on crackers, which _always_ goes with the
flavor profile of jalapeños, that it's replaced it because it just looks
prettier while doing the same job?

~~~
TulliusCicero
"Pepper Jack" is also a pretty damn catchy name for cheese, I gotta admit.

------
couchand
_“It’s better greens than you’re getting in New York City,” Schoch tells me._

Who does this guy think he is? We have a bunch of local producers growing on
rooftops and crazy stuff like that. Get your act together, man!

